# Epds



## shedia (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

I need help with billing EPDS Edinburgh Postnatal Depresseion Scale in pregnancy.  Do anyone know if this is apart of the Global Package?  If not apart of the global package what is the correct code to capture this?

Thanks,


----------

